# Cage bar widith for cockatiels...



## Animalmad (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm trying to find 2 baby cockatiels at the moment (if anyone has any please let me know! ) but have a question about the cage I have for them.

It is a cage which I used for my Amazon so is a fairly big cage and i wondered if the distance between the bars was going to be a problem?

I cant measure as I am at work but what is the maximum width you would say for cockatiels?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

The larger the cage the better, but the bar spacing should be smaller than the birds head. If the bird can stick it's head through the bars then the bar spacing is too big. If this is the case the bird could get stuck and break it's neck.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Animalmad (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for that


----------

